# G519 Info Wanted



## frankenbike (Oct 23, 2019)

I have been a huge fan of military vehicles for a long time and have decided to channel my olive drab cravings into the bicycle world (currently twenty two in the collection). I've sold nine military trucks over the past eighteen months and only have three to go, an M1008, M1009, and an M35A2. I have a hard time justifying the cost of admission ($4K to $6K) for an original G519 so I recently built a replica (copy, tribute?) and it is just about complete. I found a source for the air pumps and lucked into a bell & headlight but the toolbag is a real challenge. I have recently purchased a Columbia, a Westfield, and a Huffman which will be the next OD bikes and maybe a gray Navy model as well. I know the difference between the Columbia and Huffman frames, fenders, and sprockets but I need to know if the kickstands, seats, and fender braces are different between the two along with anything else that may be specific to each make. I have searched all the pics (Thanks to The Cabe & Liberator!) I can find but can't be sure. I would greatly appreciate any and all input since I will try to make the next builds as close as possible to the real thing without breaking the bank.Thanks, Gary.


----------



## DaGasMan (Oct 24, 2019)

Got any pictures to post of what you're dealing with? Sounds interesting.


----------



## frankenbike (Oct 24, 2019)

I can get pics- have to dig the bikes out. I'll get to it asap.


----------



## frankenbike (Nov 4, 2019)

First pic is an early postwar J.C.Higgins and the second pic is what I turned it into. The only authentic part is the handlebar which is actual surplus. Some of the parts are correct such as the gothic style fenders and the flat riveted braces. The light is a delta winner that I hammered into a plain top replica. The correct truss rods and braces are too pricey so I''ll keep a lookout for something reasonable later on. The rims are triple drop and the tires are repro Goodyear tread. I have located a few tire pumps & brackets along with a correct bell to be installed later. The seat needs redone or I'll swap it out for a later Persons that is close to correct. The paint is some leftover woodland green from eighties vintage military vehicles. The third pic is a Westfield that will be built as close as possible to a G519 including the correct 33070 OD paint. The fourth pic is a Huffman whose fate is as yet undecided. I also have a "36 Columbia that I may build into a gray Navy bike. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 23, 2019)

Back when I was framing houses and things didn’t quite line up with the questionable lumber the boss had purchased, we had a saying; “Spackle and paint,  make it what it ain’t!” Then I worked at the Earl Scheib in Patchogue and when the $90 newspaper bodywork didn’t look quite right, we’d say; “Bondo and paint, 
make it what it ain’t!” Anyway, there were many happy customers after we were done sprinkling the magic pixie dust, because good enough is sometimes good enough. I for one look forward to seeing more of the creativity put into these quasi-military style bikes. It gives me ideas and keeps me out of the bars.


----------

